# prangatér



## galaxy man

Budapesten felnőtt, de zalai eredetű családból származó személy említette a *prangatér* (fn.) szót, amit emlékei szerint nagymamája mintha _tékozló, értékeit elherdálo ember_ jelentéssel használt volna valamikor régen. 

Ismeri valaki ezt a szót? 

Szintén budapesti származású lévén (de zalai rokonság nélkül), én megeskűdnék, hogy sohasem hallottam eddig, s azt sem nagyon látom, milyen tőről fakadhat, vagy mely másik nyelvből származhat?


----------



## francisgranada

galaxy man said:


> ... Szintén budapesti származású lévén (de zalai rokonság nélkül), én megeskűdnék, hogy sohasem hallottam eddig, s azt sem nagyon látom, milyen tőről fakadhat, vagy mely másik nyelvből származhat?



Kassai származású lévén (zalai rokonság nélkül), én  is megeskűdnék, hogy sohasem hallottam eddig ... Német (osztrák) eredetre tippelnék, megpróbálok utánanézni.


----------



## galaxy man

Köszönöm szépen a választ, Francis. A Google sem ismeri, s ebből az is következhet, hogy nincsen ilyen szó, vagy pedig nem pontosan így írják...


----------



## francisgranada

galaxy man said:


> Köszönöm szépen a választ, Francis. A Google sem ismeri, s ebből az is következhet, hogy nincsen ilyen szó, vagy pedig nem pontosan így írják...


 
A következőket találtam, amik összefügghetnének a "prangatér"-rel: 
_pranda _-[ismeretlen eredetú magyar nyelvjárási szó] "csúf, alávaló, rossz erkölcsű"
_prangen _- [németül] "pompázik, dicsekszik, kérkedik"

(a _prangatéren _gyülekeznének a rossz erkölcsű hencegő személyek )


----------



## galaxy man

francisgranada said:


> _pranda _- [ismeretlen eredetú magyar nyelvjárási szó] "csúf, alávaló, rossz erkölcsű"
> _prangen _- [németül] "pompázik, dicsekszik, kérkedik"



Nagyon szépen köszönöm, Francis, Bravúros volt!!


----------

